# Shady Shot Nitrous System???



## got_sixth (Jun 11, 2006)

Anybody bought or heard about this item? is it any good?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

never heard of it. Do you mean "sneaky pete" ?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah, doesnt ring a bell to me either...


----------



## got_sixth (Jun 11, 2006)

its called shady-shot it a ebay item it comes with a 9oz nitrous bottle. just type shady shot in ebay and ull find it.


----------



## got_sixth (Jun 11, 2006)

heres the link.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Nitr...7QQihZ009QQcategoryZ33740QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

